# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  أغلى الأشياء والممتلكات في العالم 2012

## دموع الغصون

أغلى الأشياء والممتلكات في العالم 2012


 أغلى كلب في العالم هو "بج سبلاش" ويصل سعرة لمليون ونصف مليون دولار


أغلى جامعة في العالم هي جامعة كولومبيا في مدينة نيويورك، حيث تصل تكلفة الدراسة فيها 45000 دولار


السيارة بوجاتي فيرون هي أغلى سيارة في العالم حيث يبلغ سعرها 2.600.000 دولار



أغلى ساعة في العالم هي ساعة 201 carat Chopard التي يبلغع سعرها 25.000.000 دولار



 أغلى منزل في العالم هو ملك رجل الأعمال الهندى الملياردير موكيش أمبانى الذي قام ببناء أغلى منزل فى العالم حيث وصلت تكلفة هذا المنزل إلى مليار دولار ويبلغ ثمنه اليوم 2 مليار دولار، حيث يتكون المنزل من 27 دور ويبلغ طوله 173 مترا وقد أطلق عليه الملياردير إسم أنتيليا


 تم صنع أغلى قطع شطرنج من الماس الأسود والأبيض ويبلغ سعرها 600.000 دولار


 نجح آيفون 4اس المصنوع من الماس بشكل كامل في تحقيق لقب أغلى هاتف على الاطلاق حيث وصل سعره 9,400,000 دولار



اليخت "ايكلبس" هو أغلى يخت في العالم بقيمة تصل 590,000,000 دولار


صورة " نهر الراين للمصور الفوتوغرافي الالماني اندرياس غارسكي تم بيعها في مزاد "كريستي" في نيويورك ب3 3.3 مليون دولار، واصبحت بالتالي اثمن صورة في العالم



 أغلى حذاء في العالم يبلغ سعره 3 ملايين دولار

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*شيء جميل 
هناك الكثير من الاشياء الملفتة للانتباه*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لكل شئ قيمة .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا سلام شيء رائع ومعلومات حلوة 
فعلا مثل ما حكى اليتيم لكل شيء قيمته

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين على المرور الجميل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بعضهآآ يستحق ان نمتلكه ،،

اشكركـ*

----------


## shams spring

*سحر الطبيعة , الدقة ,النظام,سبحااان الخالق



رائِـعة , شكرا*

----------

